# How to fix extension cord 3 way connector



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> Would he be subject to OSHA fines if he's a sole proprietor?


Sole proprietors with no employees can tell osha to stuff it


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Would he be subject to OSHA fines if he's a sole proprietor?


No, but I think he works alone. I could be wrong.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

All I can say for ANYTHING like this, in this price range, go to work and spend THAT money on a new one as opposed to wasting time and money trying to rebuild it. You'll be money ahead, safer, and you'll feel better walking onto the job with a shiny new cord.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> Would he be subject to OSHA fines if he's a sole proprietor?





A&E Exteriors said:


> Sole proprietors with no employees can tell osha to stuff it


If so, he sure as heck doesn't need a cord with 2 dozen receps on it. :laughing:


Then again, once the IRS nails him to the cross for fraud by issuing 1099s to his employees, OSHA can bury him in a cave since he's got employees.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd put a new end on a good cord in a heartbeat. Not because I have no money, but because there's no good reason to just throw money away.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'd put a new end on a good cord in a heartbeat. Not because I have no money, but because there's no good reason to just throw money away.


And use it on a job site? Because that was the context.

I have plenty of cords that I repaired, but you will never see them on a job site.

FYI, it was more of a rip on him due to past comments he has made about others on this forum.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Of course I'd use it on a jobsite. Outside of bureaucratic regulation, what makes it any less safe there than in a chicken coop?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Of course I'd use it on a jobsite. Outside of bureaucratic regulation, what makes it any less safe there than in a chicken coop?


Those have _knockouts_ in the boxes.

Knockouts that are made of_ metal_.

And they're made to be pushed _into _the box.

And that box has _exposed terminals_ on the devices.

And those terminals are connected to _engergized_ wires.



But hey, it's your life and your insurance. Do what you want.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Those have _knockouts_ in the boxes.


Who the heck said I was talking about boxes like that? :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Who the heck said I was talking about boxes like that? :blink:


So, what boxes _are_ you talking about?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Not talking about boxes at all, nor about OSHA or UL approval. There are umpty-dozen male and female ends available that are perfectly adequate for the job. All it takes is a little _informed_ common sense.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Of course I'd use it on a jobsite. Outside of bureaucratic regulation, what makes it any less safe there than in a chicken coop?


Let's back this up a bit. I never said anything about safety.

First, OSHA does allow for the repair of electrical cords. However, I am not going to pay a licensed electrician to repair a cord. I might remember to have him do it if when I see him, but that would be the last thing on my mind. Also an OSHA approved repair end must be used. Not hard, but it's not as simple as picking up a repair end at the local HD. Just because its sold at a store doesn't mean it's legal to use.

As for safety, I can think of several reasons why it's less safe. For one, the connections are not soldered. The end is secured with screws that are not locked into place and can loosen and back out. The constant stress and movement a cord end takes would make it by nature less safe. Now is that less safe enough to keep me from using it, no. I would use it if it were not against the law to do so.

Since hiring employees I am trying to play by the book and wouldn't encourage others to break the law.

Here's what OSHA says about repaired cords:

https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=27353


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

. You mean my 200' cord that has a roll of tape around it isn't kosher? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Rob, I'm familiar with the OSHA requirements. You're correct; legality-wise it would be a problem if I fell under their purview. Fortunately, I don't.



TNTSERVICES said:


> As for safety, I can think of several reasons why it's less safe. For one, the connections are not soldered. The end is secured with screws that are not locked into place and can loosen and back out. The constant stress and movement a cord end takes would make it by nature less safe. Now is that less safe enough to keep me from using it, no. I would use it if it were not against the law to do so.


I have a soldering gun and know how to use it. Flex and stress happen regardless of whether you're using OEM or a replacement end.

While the theoretical chances of malfunction _may_ increase with any replacement, if done so with due care and attention, the increase is minuscule--and doesn't approach the safety margins built into OEM.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

i have one old cord with new ends i put on it years ago, its outlasted every single new cord ive bought since.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

At the steel shop, extension cords are not bought. Cable is bought on the spool and ends put on and replaced as needed. The ends have strain reliefs built in, they are much longer and larger than what you find at the local hardware.

Each of those ends I would think cost 1/2 as much as a new consumer/Home Depot grade cord.

I've already had one OSHA last year that went right over to a cord that the outer sheath had started pulling from the end. Grabbed the Kleins, cut it up in 3 pieces and tossed it in a can. OSHA be happy.

Not worth the BS to fiddle around if you have even one other person on the job site.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Rob, I'm familiar with the OSHA requirements. You're correct; legality-wise it would be a problem if I fell under their purview. Fortunately, I don't.
> 
> I have a soldering gun and know how to use it. Flex and stress happen regardless of whether you're using OEM or a replacement end.
> 
> While the theoretical chances of malfunction _may_ increase with any replacement, if done so with due care and attention, the increase is minuscule--and doesn't approach the safety margins built into OEM.


You may not but others do. So I am just telling others what the law says and why I wouldn't break it. A hefty fine isn't worth a $30 cord. For as infrequent as they fail, it's a cheap and easy replacement. No brainer if you have employees and do fall under OSHA.

I also have a soldering gun and can solder the nuts on a gnat, but that doesn't make me qualified to make the repair under OSHA rules.

I also am not arguing that both an OEM cord and a repaired cord experience flex and stress, the difference is construction. The OEM cord end is integrated into the jacket of the cord It's one piece. You add a hinge point with a repair. But again, I agree that the margin is not enough to keep me from using it, just not on site.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

aaron_a said:


> i have one old cord with new ends i put on it years ago, its outlasted every single new cord ive bought since.


Stop buying cheap arse cords. :whistling


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> ...
> 
> I also have a soldering gun and can solder the nuts on a gnat...


would you be using rosin or acid core for that?...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

griz said:


> would you be using rosin or acid core for that?...:whistling:laughing:


Acid core causes impotence, so I prefer rosin.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

illbuildit.dd said:


> and you'll feel better walking onto the job with a shiny new cord.


You know if I know it will be hot girls around when I work I wold show up with a brand new 3-way 12 gage.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It isn't a matter of whether or not it would work. It's a matter of it being a non-listed device. And OSHA will fine you right into the poor house if you even had one on your truck let alone using it.
> 
> Besides, you're assuming every tool plugged in would be running at the same time. Honest to God, your crews are that big they could accomplish that? If so, then you have the funds to simply buy a new freakin' cord.


As a sole proprietor with no employees, OSHA has no say over what I use on my jobs, so long as there's no other employee's on the job.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> As a sole proprietor with no employees, OSHA has no say over what I use on my jobs, so long as there's no other employee's on the job.


The OP isn't a sole proprietor which is the context of the discussion. I think that we have already established that OSHA doesn't have power over sole proprietors and that cords can be repaired by a qualified electrician with an OSHA approved repair end. Tipi indicated he was going to fix it himself and he has "employees" (1099's).

But it is a good discussion. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

My understanding was that the rules were somewhat ambiguous on replacement ends. In one place it says replacement ends are ok if performed by an electrician or competent person trained by an electrician, so replacement ends are accepted. Another place state it has to be returned to the standards as if new, replacement ends not ok.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=27353


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Sole proprietors with no employees can tell osha to stuff it


no they can not you are not the only one one a job site. you are putting the lives of others in harms way with your lack of knowledge and osha will clean out your bank acct if you have one.:whistling


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

pappagor said:


> no they can not you are not the only one one a job site. you are putting the lives of others in harms way with your lack of knowledge and osha will clean out your bank acct if you have one.:whistling


Yup, That was the deal for me. I'm working alone, but have 2 volunteers ripping down old displays in another part of a building, using just crowbars.

Their close proximity made my cord a risk to them in OSHA's view.
And it was a commercial building.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Stop buying cheap arse cords. :whistling



I did just realize I recently pulled that cord out of my basement after 2 years. Probably why it lasted so long....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do to keep going but there are some things that you have to be willing to pay for if you expect to be considered as professional.

Having said that, the OP had me thinking about how this could be a new invention of sorts.. essentially the electrical equivalent of Shark Bite. With enough money and influence, I imagine that an OSHA friendly quad-box could be specially designed for the cut end of an extension cord. 

You would have to make it to where you can't modify or repair it. Once you use it, it's on there permanently unless you want to cut it off and get another one.

It might be prohibitively more expensive than just getting a brand new replacement cord or 1x3 molded adapter but nevertheless it would be a cool thing to have.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

they have one it is called a molding cord end press machine achtose made the one the wife used at work


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I think most molded ends are junk. I'm going to buy some SJO cords with Hubbel ends like the commercial lighting guys use. I've been working on a historic project on a volunteer basis and the other guy working with me has all those cords. They are so nice.


----------



## TimberlineMD (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't want to be laugh at because I'm bringing *NEW* cords onto the jobsite.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> I think most molded ends are junk. I'm going to buy some SJO cords with Hubbel ends like the commercial lighting guys use. I've been working on a historic project on a volunteer basis and the other guy working with me has all those cords. They are so nice.


I made some I use at home. I like the rubber sjo cord. Made a few shorter ones for my welder.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

In the time it took me to read this whole thread, I would have made enough money to buy 3 new extension cords:jester:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

there is this stuff called ''spare time'' that pays very little,so fixing a 50 dollar cord with a 7 dollar part may make sense to some


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> there is this stuff called ''spare time'' that pays very little,so fixing a 50 dollar cord with a 7 dollar part may make sense to some


Ok, but don't take me seriously. However, you are right, at my spare time rate, it's one extension cord. 

But seriously, one could use a repaired cord on residential projects, there's no OSHA inspectors there, unless the city inspectors decide to get on your case. 

On commercial, you take your chances. Most anyone on the site may not care. However the site super or GC might, but somewhat doubtful. 

In our case, the union guys look for any excuse to throw us under the bus, so I definitely use undamaged or modified cords. Each of my cords costs around $120 each, so I would be pretty upset if something happened to one.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh i knew what you were saying..i was just trying to see it from a different perspective


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

OSHA should see my laptop power supply thing is more electrical tape then cord.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

If your on a large commercial site can't you just pull the its not my cord card?

Or does OSHA assume your plugged into it so you own it?


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

SectorSecurity said:


> If your on a large commercial site can't you just pull the its not my cord card? Or does OSHA assume your plugged into it so you own it?


I think that the rule states that if you are USING an improper cord, you are in violation.. suffice to say that it doesn't have to be yours.

OSHA doesn't exactly kick the door in and announce that they're conducting a raid. They'll catch you off guard and politely ask, "Is this your cord? Can I see/borrow it?" And if it has "SECTOR SECURITY" written all over it with magic markers, you're busted. If it has another company's name on it, you're still busted. And if they catch someone else using your bad cord, they'll get busted, blame you for giving it to them, and then you'll get busted again.


----------

